# (MS) GRHRCH - MH (Blk/Y-factored)



## Super-X (Jul 25, 2003)

GRHRCH MB'S Playtime Blackdiamond MH - "Coal" 
5 y/o Black - 72 pounds - yellow factored - OFA Good - 
CERF clear - CNM clear 

Knocking hard on the door of the UKC 500 point club! 
An excellent marker with exceptional team-player attitude. 
He's an intense hunting dog (doves, ducks, & pheasants) 
with great DRIVE and Desire while TRACTABLE and STEADY. 
He's also a well-mannered & pleasant house-dog. 


----------------------NAFC FC AFC MD'S COTTON PICK'N CROPPER 
--------------HRCH CROPPER'S RICE PADDY DADDY (UKC top 10 sire) 
----------------------GINKO'S BLACK DIESEL TANKER 

GRHRCH MB'S PLAYTIME BLACKDIAMOND MH 

----------------------FC AFC CHENA RIVER CHAVEZ 
--------------HRCH WHITAKER'S PLAYTIME ALIBI 
----------------------HRCH TESS'MISSISSIPPI MORNING MH 

From a STRONG, PROVEN line of accomplished hunt test/hunting dogs!! 
Siblings include: 
HRCH UH Online's Cheap Thrills - ROWDY (1000 pt. plus) 
HRCH Yocona Bottom Jumper - Jumper (500 pt. plus) 
HRCH Lacey's Louisiana Lightning MH - Lacey 
RR'S Oldsouth Playtime Delta MH - Delta 
HRCH Hunter's Playtime Magnet - Maggie 
HRCH Hunter's Playtime Shadow - Shade 
AND OTHERS...... 

Half Sibling to GRHRCH Coffee's Lil' Dab'l Do Ya MH -----Liza 
GRHRCH Lone Oak's Atom Bomb -----Atom 

Contact: Mike Blalack 
Carrollton, MS 
662-237-4120


----------

